# Symphonies



## Christi (Nov 21, 2008)

What happens at one ????


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

you mean at a concert presented by a symphony orchestra?

dj


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Christi said:


> What happens at one ????


What a fabulous question, wonderfully put.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

wtf?

......?


----------



## Christi (Nov 21, 2008)

This Or Any Board Isn't For Someone Who's Never Been To One !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

you haven't confirmed what i asked. how can i answer?
at rehearsal, at performance....???

dj


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Christi, Why'd you use capitals at the beginning of words? 
Have you been to a classical concert?
Do you listen to the radio a lot or more CDs?
What's your favorite classical piece?
What's your favorite CD?
Who's your favorite pianist?
What's the capital of Uganda?
Have you heard of thw Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra?
Do you know what a sonata is?
Does modern art interest you?
FC


----------



## Christi (Nov 21, 2008)

david johnson said:


> you haven't confirmed what i asked.* how can i answer?at rehearsal, at performance....???dj


I kinda know what happens at rehearsal !!!Perforformance


----------



## Christi (Nov 21, 2008)

Have you been to a classical concert? Does part of one on a DVD count ??Do you listen to the radio a lot or more CDs? CD'sWhat's your favorite classical piece? A clarinet QuartetWhat's your favorite CD?c Cmas ones Who's your favorite pianist? Have you heard oof thw Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra? No Do you know what a sonata is? Not really Does modern art interest you? No


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Have you been to a classical concert? Does part of one on a DVD count ??not really.Do you listen to the radio a lot or more CDs? CD'swhich ones?What's your favorite classical piece? A clarinet QuartetWhich one?What's your favorite CD?c Cmas onesAnd for the rest of the year? Who's your favorite pianist? Have you heard oof thw Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra? NoWhat about the rolling stones Do you know what a sonata is? Not reallyYes or no. Does modern art interest you? No Nor me, Boy are you just on the brink of driving everyone nuts.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

What's going on here?
Can we have a poll about what might be the origin of C?
tnx
FC


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Christi - Let's start over. You say you know very little about classical music so I'm going to take you at your word and start from the beginning. 
A symphony is a kind of composition. A work written by a composer who is making a serious attempt to put into sound some of his deepest thoughts. These thoughts may be cerebral, that is to say he uses his 'head' rather than his 'heart', or it may an emotional outpouring. In all cases though, it's about as serious as a composer gets. Near the beginning of the 18th century (say 1730) in Germany composers tried to find a way to write 'Symphonies' in an organized way and the 'form' which arose from these attempts was called just that: Symphony. Later orchestras were organised in such a way as to play symphonies regularly. The 'line up' of the instruments was gradually settled on but added to regularly throughout the ages mostly woodwind brass and percussion. 
At somepoint these orchestras dedicated themselves to playing mostly symphonies. A logical choice since they make up the majority of orchestral music. Concerts by these 'Symphony Orchestras' came to be know in America as 'Sympnony Concerts'.
This was shortened to 'The Symphony' and you can here people ask others if 'they are going to the 'Symphony' on Friday.' 
So to answer your Question: "What happens at a symphony?" I could say - A symphony orchestra will play a program of music which mich include a large scale work called a symphony. There may also be a soloist to play a difficult work with the orchestra accompaying him in a work called a 'concerto' Which is very like a symphony except for the fact that a soloist plays the melody and usually plays it in a very fancy and show-offy way! 
This is enough for now.
If you have any questions about this post please don't hesitate to add them here.

If you want I can get into more details about what a symphony is if you want.


----------

